

Map of Earthquakes in March 2011 - hoobert
http://www.rob-barry.com/blog/2011/10/map-of-earthquakes-in-march-2011/

======
rorrr
You could just use Raphael and do it in a browser, no need to generate a MOV
file.

~~~
hoobert
Or I could generate a MOV file using Processing.

